

Daigou, a novel e-commerce business model, is an intriguing Chinese export - iantimothy
http://sgentrepreneurs.com/2012/11/16/daigou-sites-becoming-popular/

======
wtracy
I've already seen something similar with JList/JBox: <http://www.jbox.com/>
(JList.com contains some NSFW content.)

JList and friends actually maintain products in stock stateside, I'm not aware
that they order products on demand.

